# puerto paralelo que funciona a 3.3v  ??



## alvarog423 (Ago 1, 2006)

hola

estoy intentando hacer el control de un dispositivo por puerto paralelo, soy principiante en este tema pero me resulta muy interesante.

la cuestion es que al medir el voltaje de salida de los pines D0 al D7 es de 3.3 voltios y yo tenia entendido que era de 5v, mi computadora no es muy vieja, la compre hace un año.

lei por ahi que hay q cambiar un pin en la placa madre para tener voltaje de 5v, pero no se exactamente donde ni como hacer esto

si alguien sabe como resolver esto porfavor ayudeme 

gracias


----------



## icarus (Ago 1, 2006)

El pin que dices se llama jumper,tenes o buscastes  si tenes el plano de la motherboard?


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 2, 2006)

Si el control de dispositivo lo tenes que fabricar, reemplaza las resistencias que encienden los optos por una de menor valor para que la corriente en el led alcance para encenderlo.
Ejemplo: El MOC3041 requiere entre 15mA y 60mA, para 3.3v va una resistencia de 130 Ohm o menor. Si conectas a otra PC con 5v la corriente asciende a 28mA, el LED enciende igual y queda por debajo del límite máximo de 60mA.
130 Ohm es un valor comercial, pero soy consciente que por ahi no suele haber, cualquiera de estas te sirve en orden de preferencia:
130, 120, 110, 100, 91, 82, 75, 68, 62


----------



## Willington (Ago 2, 2006)

si es de 3.3v diria que es un portatil ...

el MOC3041 es un opto triac mejor usa un 4N27


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 2, 2006)

Existen ultimamente en el mercado varias placas madre de PC de escritorio con micros de portátiles, es la onda verde.

¿Y que carajo es un 4N27? 
Andá saber que está queriendo controlar con su PC, pero se aplica lo mismo (corregime si me equivoco): 
El LED del 4N27 es de 1.5v 60mA/100mA max según el color del encapsulado y enciende con 5mA por lo que dedusco del gráfico.
Con eso controlas 30V 250mW

No viene igual al caso, ya que aparentemente el circuito lo tiene visto, habría que ver que opto esta usando/por usar y calcular las resistencias para 3,3v en vez de 5v


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 2, 2006)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Existen ultimamente en el mercado varias placas madre de PC de escritorio con micros de portátiles, es la onda verde.
> 
> ¿Y que carajo es un 4N27?
> Andá saber que está queriendo controlar con su PC, pero se aplica lo mismo (corregime si me equivoco):
> ...



Hola, yo trabajé con una pc que también daba 3...V, y no hay ningún problema, no modifiqué nada de la pb pues la pc no era mía, simplemente utilicé resistencia de bajor valor como le comentaron antes creo que use 270 y todo perfecto tanto con moc3010 como con opto 4n26.

Ahora si no va usar ni mocs ni optos, tampoco hay problema pero sería mejor usarlos por simple precaución.

Moveré este tema a Intefáses y programación.

Saludos


----------



## alvarog423 (Ago 2, 2006)

hola

gracias por sus respuestas, buscare el esquema de mi placa madre y lo posteare mas tarde.

la idea es controlar un motor que funciona a 220v CA , la idea para controlarlo la saque de un tutorial de este foro, pieso hacerlo asi como muestra la imagen







suponiendo que trabaje con mi puero a 3.3v que le modifico para que funcione al circuito?
o debo usar otra cosa para controlar el motor?

gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 2, 2006)

alvarog423 dijo:
			
		

> hola
> 
> gracias por sus respuestas, buscare el esquema de mi placa madre y lo posteare mas tarde.
> 
> ...



Lol, esa imágen es mía , baje la resistencia a unos 270, la intensidad sería I=3.3/270=12mA

Deje la resistencia a 560, estoy casi seguro que funcionará bien son casi 6mA, entre menos corriente le pida al puerto hay menos probabilidad de quemarlo.

Si no quiere encender ponga una de 270 .

Saludos cualquier otra duda nos avisa


----------



## alvarog423 (Ago 2, 2006)

holas

a ver si entendi la resistencia 2 la pongo a 270 y la resistencia 1 la dejo como esta, si no enciende cambio la resistencia 1 por una de 270 ?? 

vi en algunas paginas q a este circuito le agregan un fusible por seguridad, deberia agregar uno? cual es su funcion?

gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 2, 2006)

alvarog423 dijo:
			
		

> holas
> 
> a ver si entendi la resistencia 2 la pongo a 270 y la resistencia 1 la dejo como esta, si no enciende cambio la resistencia 1 por una de 270 ??
> 
> ...



R2 se queda tal cuál 220.

Estaba leyendo el datasheet del moc 3010 http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/5037/MOTOROLA/MOC3010.html

Y dice que ocupa 15mA el led para hacer el trigger.

Entonces 3.3v R=V/I R=3.3/15mA=220

Si r1 la pone de 220 el moc enciende perfecto, el único detalle es que casi estamos llegando al máximo de la corriente que el puerto no spuede proprocionar 20 mA.

Así que yo le sugerí poner una de valor mayor, puede probar con 470 o 560 si funciona con esos valores perfecto así no arriesgamos el puerto.

Si el moc no quiere encender peus ya le pone la de 220 en R1.

El fusible es por seguridad, si quiere peude agregar uno en serie con la resistencia, de menos de 20mA, sirve para que si pasan más del valor del fusible, este se queme y ya no fluya más corriente y el puerto no se queme 

Saludos


----------



## alvarog423 (Ago 2, 2006)

ok, lo intentare 

gracias


----------



## alvarog423 (Ago 2, 2006)

holas

fui a comprar los componentes, encontre el MOC, pero no pude conseguir el triac que aparece en la figura (TIC225S) y me dieron uno equivalente (weno, eso me dijo el vendedor) 
lo que aparece en el triac es esto :  MEKSE BT136 600E

puedo usarlo en reemplazo del TIC225S?

gracias


----------



## alvarog423 (Ago 2, 2006)

probe el circuito con el nuevo triac, funciona bien 

tengo otra pregunta, si mi puerto paralelo trabaja con 3.3v la salida (D0-D7) si quiero mandar datos al puerto desde el dispositivo los mando a 3.3v? o a 5v ?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 3, 2006)

alvarog423 dijo:
			
		

> probe el circuito con el nuevo triac, funciona bien
> 
> tengo otra pregunta, si mi puerto paralelo trabaja con 3.3v la salida (D0-D7) si quiero mandar datos al puerto desde el dispositivo los mando a 3.3v? o a 5v ?



Primero debe saber si su puerto es bidireccional.

En caso de serlo, no ocupa meterle voltaje, simplemente conecta el pin a tierra  con una resistencia de 4.7k y recibe un 1 lógico.

EN los puertos nuevos no se ocupa la resistencia yo lo hice sin resistencia y no paso nada 

Saludos


----------



## alvarog423 (Ago 3, 2006)

como se si mi puerto es bidireccional?

lo q quiero hacer es enviar un 1 logico cuando se cierre el contacto de un sensor.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 3, 2006)

alvarog423 dijo:
			
		

> como se si mi puerto es bidireccional?
> 
> lo q quiero hacer es enviar un 1 logico cuando se cierre el contacto de un sensor.



Es que yo le entendí que quería leer  con el mismo bus  de datos.

El puerto paralelo tiene 8 pines de datos, si su puerto es bidireccional, con esos 8 pine spuede leer y escribir.

Si no lo es, para leer solo tiene 5 pines que no recuerdo que npumero son .

Si quiere que su pc este leyendo un sensor? o el sensor es activado desde el PC?

Cheque este link 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/información/lpt/index.htm

Saludos


----------



## alvarog423 (Ago 3, 2006)

holas

el sensor detecta un nivel bajo de liquido en un recipiente, al detectarlo manda un 1 logico al pc por el puerto, en la parte de la programacion (lo hare en visual C++ ) hare un programa q lanza un proceso q correra siempre (demonio) en espera de algun mensaje del sensor, cuando lo detecte dara la alerta

la parte de la programacion no es problema, solo quiero saber si al enviar la señal y el puerto la detecte como 1 logico esta tiene q ser de 5v? o de 3.3v? me da miedo mandar 5v y quemar el puerto, ya q por el titulo del tema mi puerto envia señales a 3.3v

gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 3, 2006)

alvarog423 dijo:
			
		

> holas
> 
> el sensor detecta un nivel bajo de liquido en un recipiente, al detectarlo manda un 1 logico al pc por el puerto, en la parte de la programacion (lo hare en visual C++ ) hare un programa q lanza un proceso q correra siempre (demonio) en espera de algun mensaje del sensor, cuando lo detecte dara la alerta
> 
> ...



No se asuste, no le va a meter voltaje simplemente al mandar al pin a tierra detecta un cambio de estado, solo debe checar si ese pin que esta usando no esta con lógica inversa o negado 

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 4, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> R2 se queda tal cuál 220.
> 
> Estaba leyendo el datasheet del MOC3010
> 
> ...


En la fórmula: R=V/I
V=3.3v-1.5v (V F Max, caida de tension del LED según el Datasheet)
I=0.015A (I FT Max, corriente máxima necesaria para encender el led según el Datasheet)
R=1.8v/0.015A=120 Ohm

R2 depende de la corriente que necesita el Triac BT136-600E para dispararse, IGT, Gate trigger current, 25mA,  lo máximo que soporta el MOC3010 a su salida, ITSM=1A.
Para 110v:
R2=220v/1A=220 Ohm y lo cerca que arranca desde cero la onda V=IGT*R2=5,5v
Para 220v:
R2=360v/1A=360 Ohm y lo cerca que arranca desde cero la onda V=IGT*R2=9v

No me quedo claro si es para 220v o 110v CA este asunto ya que el BT136-600E es de 600v 4A y el MOC3010 de 250v 1A 15mA, osea que así como está es para 110v

Notesé que en el mismo Datasheet del MOC3010 figuran versiones de 5mA: MOC3012 (110) y MOC3023 (220)

Copipasteo otro dato interesante textual:
Note 3: All devices are guaranteed to trigger at an IF value less than or equal to max IFT. Therefore, recommended operating IF lies between max IFT (30 mA for MOC3020M, 15 mA for MOC3010M and MOC3021M, 10 mA for MOC3011M and MOC3022M, 5 mA for MOC3012M and MOC3023M) and absolute max IF (60 mA).


----------



## alvarog423 (Ago 4, 2006)

holas

gracias por sus respuestas ya estoy  entendiendo mejor el tema

el motor trabaja a 220v CA, una pregunta en su calculo para 220v lo hace asi :

R2=360v/1A=360 Ohm y lo cerca que arranca desde cero la onda V=IGT*R2=9v 

porq toma la cifra 360v?? no deberia ser 220v?

estoy trabajando con el MOC3011 

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 5, 2006)

Es 220 × raiz cuadrada de 2 + coeficiente de seguridad, acá lo explico mejor.

El MOC3011 y el circuito que presentaste en el gráfico es para 110v. Para 220v necesitas el MOC3020-3.


----------



## alvarog423 (Ago 5, 2006)

holas

esta parte del circuito es el resultado de un circuito implementado con:

1 7402
2 7408
2 7404

el voltaje de entrada es de 3.3v (del puerto) y al obtener el resultado del circuito me da 2.6v
entonces:

PARA R1
entonces segun la formula 
R=V/I
V=2.6v-1.5v
I=0.015A
R=1.1/0.015 = 73 ohm

PARA R2
R2=360v/1A = 360 ohm

recuerde que estoy usando el Triac BT136-600E y el MOC3020(sugerido por usted)

esta bien asi? o que tengo q cambiar?, le pongo el circuito como quedaria implementado


----------



## icarus (Ago 6, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> alvarog423 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perdon pero mi comentario no viene al caso,tal vez algunos lo consideren desubicado pero yo estube viendo la pagina uno de este comentario y dice que es de 15ma para el
MOC 3010  IFT = 15 mA Max

y en donde dice MAXIMUM RATINGS 
INFRARED EMITTING DIODE
Forward Current — Continuous 60ma

El optotriac lleva un LED o un IRDA????soporta una corriente maxima de 15ma o 60 ma???


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 7, 2006)

@Icarus: Ya que tenes el datasheet, contestate solo. Infrared es infrarojo y despues tenes la nota 3 que explica lo de 15/60 mA

Volviendo al tema, R1 esta demasiado baja, ¿Soporta 15mA source/sink el integrado conectado al otro extremo de R1?
¿De donde se alimentan los 74xx?
¡Justo el MOC3020 es de 20mA!
El MOC3023 consume solo 5mA
A lo que voy es que el consumo total de todo el circuito no debe superar el máximo soportado por el puerto...


----------

